# lib-tech Travis Rice gold member



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

jstmcook said:


> Has anyone here rode a gold member/have an opinion on it? I can't find many reviews of it out there and I'm having trouble deciding if it's worth the extra money over a TRS or a Travis Rice pro.



Well it's gold, so it's got to be better...

From what I can see, it's basically just a lighter version of his HP, lower swing weight, some extra carbon. Just some trickle down from the Cygnus. 

Will you notice a difference? Probably not. But it's gold, so that counts for something. 

If you're looking for a unique board that (visually) stands out from all the other trices out there, then go for it. 

If you want to buy it based on the hope that it'll help you stomp huge lines and spin fast enough to generate lift, and kind of turn you into a helicopter so you can just fly back up to the top of the mountain for your next lap... Save your money. 

Better yet, buy me one, and I'll tell you what I think.


----------



## jstmcook (Nov 22, 2014)

That my friend, was beautiful...


----------



## Jkdrums (Jan 20, 2015)

I decided to buy this board. It's super light, fast base and very quick edge to edge. Makes me feel like Michael Jordan on a snowboard! Haha just kidding. Took me a day to adjust to the XC2 profile ( camber rider),but now I like it. I noticed the faster I went the more stable it felt.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For $840 I'd rather buy a Flow Rush and a last years Salomon Derby 147. The Rush is better in every way than a regular T.Rice, no one needs the "gold" construction, and then I get to have a 147 Derby Snake. Which is one of my top favorite boards of all time.


----------



## Jkdrums (Jan 20, 2015)

To each their own how they spend their money right  just giving my two cents what i thought about the board.


----------



## cobaasta (Feb 4, 2015)

The gold member is a directional twin, while the t.rice pro is a true twin.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It does match my grill. So there's that.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Gold, hummmmm.


----------



## Jkdrums (Jan 20, 2015)

speedjason said:


> Gold, hummmmm.



Hahaha love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Quandom (Oct 5, 2015)

Old thread, how is the gold member? Better that the Travis rice pro, banana magic, or trs?


----------

